

Iconic photo of MSFT founders.. recreated 30 years later - naveenj82
http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/features/2008/jun08/06-25iconic.mspx?rss_fdn=Top%20Stories

======
cpr
Dang, I knew I should have take up Bob Greenberg (old college buddy) on his
invitation to join MS back then... ;-)

